# Song of Fire and Ice



## Clark Kent (Jul 27, 2008)

*Song of Fire and Ice
By Cryozombie - 07-27-2008 12:25 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

For Fans of George RR Martin's "Song of Fire and Ice" series of novels... (which are fairly decent, if long, reads dealing with a "War of the Roses" type Court Politics set in a fantasy world)

Dark Sword Miniatures has started releasing a line of Miniatures based on the Novel: Here is wave 1: Jon Snow, Cersie and Jamie Lannister, Ser Loras, The Hound, Melisandre, and The Nights Watch

	  	  	  	 		 			Attached Images 			 			 	
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



fice1.JPG (29.5 KB)  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


grrm_jaime_cersei_p_mar.jpg (36.1 KB)  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


grrm_jonsnow_p_f2.jpg (29.5 KB)  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


grrm_melisandre_f2_p.jpg (25.0 KB)  			 			 	  	  	


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd rather see book Five make it into print...


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 28, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> I'd rather see book Five make it into print...



No kidding!  The Robert Jordan-esque bloat is already creeping in...


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 28, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> No kidding! The Robert Jordan-esque bloat is already creeping in...


 

I hate to look at it that way because it is just such damn good writing.  But I know what you mean.

But I guess we can all keep in mind, after _The Hobbit_ was published, Tolkien's fans were asking for a sequel.  Eventually Mr. Tolkien began writing what became _The Lord of the Rings_, but it took about 17 years to get it published once he started writing.  That was just how he worked, very meticulously...but also very slowly.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 28, 2008)

Man, I am ready for the next book!


----------

